# Behlen's WoodTurners Finish



## jbyrd24 (May 7, 2005)

Just wondering.
What is Behlen's WoodTurners Finish based with?
[:I]
Thanks


----------



## PenWorks (May 8, 2005)

Good question Jay, I have seen more people saying they use this stuff.


----------



## Old Griz (May 8, 2005)

Behlen's Woodturners Finish- Behlen's Woodturners Finish is a fast drying, shellac based French Polish that is applied to the project with a pad while it is turning slowly on the lathe. Woodturners Finish will give your project a high gloss sheen. If desirable, the finish can be buffed to a satin or semigloss sheen using steel wool or nonwoven hand pads. Woodturners Finish dries very quickly when used as a friction polish, making it perfect for pens, pencils, production products, bowls, fan pulls, finger tops and more.


----------



## Fleabit (May 8, 2005)

Any idea on how long the finish is good for based against poly, laquer, CA/BLO?


----------



## jbyrd24 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks all[] Used some last night and applied it the correct
way. Used a small amount and burnt it in. Produced a very high
shine and it did dry very quickly. I had been applying too much at
a time and not burning it in.[]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 8, 2005)

I was doing the same thing with my HUT crystal coat. It kept leaving streaks and was not durable. But after a little adult supervision, burning it in did the trick.


----------

